# Anchor attatchment trick ??



## Bruyaka (Nov 12, 2009)

I heard vaugly about an anchor attatchment trick using a zip tie . Having just got an anchor I am interested to know how , what and why . Would appreciate any help . Cheers


----------



## Ramma (Nov 7, 2009)

the idea is to tie your anchor on the bottom end leave some slack, put a loop in the rope and tie the loop to the top of the anchor with a cable tie.
If the anchor gets stuck you pull like buggery, break the tie and the anchor is retreived backwards. Just make sure you have extra ties on board to reattach if nessasary.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

yeah thats what i do but i use a tiny zip tie so it breaks easyer .

craig


----------



## Bruyaka (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys , I thought that was the go . That all makes simple sense. Wish I could do the same with lures some times .


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Lapse said:


> Ramma has the right idea
> 
> I use 14Lb leader material though, instead of a ziptie. You would be suprised how much force it takes to break some zip ties.


Yep here,here. Changed my small ziptie for a light leader tie as bloody near turtled the yak one time trying to break little ziptie when anchor became stuck. Just lucky anchor came free, but ziptie would'nt break :?

kp


----------



## Ramma (Nov 7, 2009)

catch 22, you want the cable tie strong enough to not brake in normal use but you need to be able to brake it. Try a dry run on land and make your own judgement on force applied on water. I'm a sparky so I have the bastards everywhere. Have broken them all so far. FYI, only black cable ties are UV stable.
Any real difficult jams on weed ard reef I move my anchor trolly to the back and paddle in the opposite direction to my drift possition.
Also make sure there is slack between the top and bottom attachment.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I also added a length of chain to weight the top of the anchor down and thanks to some great advice from fellow AKFFers always let out twice as much rope as you think you need to improve the angle of the anchor to the sea floor or it will drag and frustrate you. Have also copied a great idea in winding anchor rope around a short length of pool noodle. Keeps it tangle free and have also seen it left to mark a spot while trawling then straight back to former fish spot.


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Big tip to remember is you have very little leverage when on the water compared to land. I got the anchor stuck in a heap of weed and the only way I got it back was to run the rope under neath the sole of my reef boot and pull like hell and luckily it came free. I too a sparky so used insulation tape wrapped twice around the top of the anchor and yet I still couldn't break that when on the water.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

as Notshy said, I use the tiny weak zip ties and need to get directly over the anchor and near capsize to break the tie.


----------

